# Heads up, preppers!



## Tracy Rimmer (May 9, 2002)

As some of you know, I live in the middle of Canada's grain country. Everyone we know here raises either grain or cattle, most have both. Grain is king here. Canada provides about 20% of the world's wheat crop annually, and a LOT of it comes from this area.

This year, we have had record flooding across much of Manitoba and a great deal of Saskatchewan, and a lot of grain land is still underwater, even now. What isn't, or wasn't, has still been affected -- near-constant rain has left it marshy and wet, and there is nothing in the forecast except more rain and cooler-than-normal temperatures. Seeding is not going to be happening any time soon, because they can't get the equipment into the fields -- it just gets bogged down. This isn't just in my immediate area, this is the case in much of the province.

I was talking to a neighbour today. They have less than 10% of their grain crop in, and only about a week and a half left to get any more in before it won't matter -- the season here is short, and if they don't have it in by, at the VERY latest, the 10th of June, it won't have time to mature. Many of my neighbours have decided that, barring a miracle, there will be no grain crops going in this year. They've already invested in field prep that will go for nothing, they won't pay to put seed in if there is little chance of getting a crop off.

So, this is my heads up to all the preppers out there. I understand that a lot of the grain from the US is considered poor quality this year, and the yields are way down. Wheat, rye, barley, oats -- all are going to be scarce up here -- and therefore, 20% of the world market will be extremely stressed. With weather all over being squirrelly, droughts, flooding, wildfires, and freak weather affecting most of the world's major growing areas, I would suggest, _*very, very*_ strongly, that you invest NOW in your grain storage. Get your flour NOW; if you don't already have a grinder, invest in one -- a good one -- and buy wheat and other grains by the 50 lb bag. Get lots.

It's going to be a very, very tight year for grain farmers. This will affect THIS year with speculators, and NEXT year with reduced world supplies, and the year after that with reduced seed availability. Three years of high grain prices, coupled with poor quality.... you see where this might end up.

I'd also suggest that those of you who DO store grain double, or even triple, your storage amounts. I know I'm going to.


----------



## NewGround (Dec 19, 2010)

Now where's that LDS link...


----------



## D Lynn (May 26, 2008)

Yep. It's going to be bad. We're all over it.

On another note: Good luck trying to get coffee on sale - it's selling out as fast as the shelves are stocked (literally). Downright creepy.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

NewGround said:


> Now where's that LDS link...


LDS wheat farms are in the midwest - check how those fields are going this year too. It isn't pretty.


----------



## olivehill (Aug 17, 2009)

I think NewGround was asking about the link to stock up _now_ not as a way to buy grain throughout the coming shortage.


----------



## machinist (Aug 3, 2010)

Here in southern Indiana, I have only seen ONE field with corn showing about 3" tall. Most of this end of the state is planted by now. At best, we will have a lot of 90 day (short season) corn going in this year, which yields less. Not a total disaster yet, but not looking good here. I have seen several no-till fields already "burned down" (= dead grass) from earlier spraying, so at least they have that much done, but haven't seen any fertilizer being put down yet.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2011)

Of course animal feed is also going to go sky high.


----------



## bigfoot2you (Oct 3, 2007)

how would one store rabbit pellets? Plastic trash barrels ok?


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2011)

Where to buy wheat berries in New York?


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

My3, most health food stores have wheatberries. IF you can't find them you can still buy bulk flour and store that. It's not as good and doesn't store as well, but you'll have bread when everyone else is paying $5 a loaf.


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

bigfoot2you said:


> how would one store rabbit pellets? Plastic trash barrels ok?


Prepared rabbit pellets shouldn't be fed after they are 2 1/2 monthes old, give or take. You may want to work out a diet that is made from scratch ingredients. Whole Oats, wheat barley ect will store for quite awhile. 
if the rabbit pellets get stale the rabbits will just waste them.
Alfalfa hay fed with some sort of grain mix, sunflower seeds, salt and minerals will work much better.
We were just talking about this our selves.


----------



## oldasrocks (Oct 27, 2006)

Other countries are in bad shape too which will affect the prices here. china is said to have lost 80% of their crops this year. They have a lot of people to feed. china has the cash (ours) to outbid us for the crops.

Brazil, Russia and some European countries as well are hurting. I can see world hunger big time this year.

To store flour--Freeze it for 30 days at 0 F or below. that kills all the bug eggs. Then store in clean sealable 5 gallon buckets. We recently opened some 03 flour to check it and its fine.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Thank you for the warning: I knew that large portions of the USA were having trouble with grain yields but I did not know that Canada was struggling with it also. Grain in my area is excellent but I have been hearing of drought to my south and flooding to my north.

High grain prices also leads to high milk prices and high chicken food prices. Chicken food it too bulky for me to stock up on but I believe that I will buy a years worth of butter and flour.


----------



## whodunit (Mar 29, 2004)

D Lynn said:


> Yep. It's going to be bad. We're all over it.
> 
> On another note: Good luck trying to get coffee on sale - it's selling out as fast as the shelves are stocked (literally). Downright creepy.


We just bought organic co-op green coffee at about $5.30 a pound when shipping was figured in. Not sure how that compares to store prices.


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanks Tracy.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

Amaranth will make a good substitute for wheat flour. Once established it will take off and provide a good crop every year as long as you don't harvest it to death. Now is a good time to learn how to grow and use alternate grains.


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

Spinner said:


> Amaranth will make a good substitute for wheat flour. Once established it will take off and provide a good crop every year as long as you don't harvest it to death. Now is a good time to learn how to grow and use alternate grains.


 I'll thank you very much not to plant that stuff anywhere near me...lol It's hardy to say the least.


----------



## Wags (Jun 2, 2002)

Some Walmarts carry wheat berries now - packed for LTS. I have been buying a bucket every time I go into town. There prices packed is the same the same price as bagged from Azure Standard and I don't have to get the buckets or the oxygen absorbers.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

olivehill said:


> I think NewGround was asking about the link to stock up _now_ not as a way to buy grain throughout the coming shortage.


Last trip we made tothe LDS storehouse in Indy- they were getting really low and not sure when they were getting more..... The indy storehouse is the one that sends supplies to all the storehouses east of the Mississippi River. This happened last year too - they were out of wheat for a while.

The least that will happen is that the price is going to go up drastically. A few months ago, they raised the price more than I have ever seen it raised at one time. We all hope they will have plenty, but it doesn't look that way right now.


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

It's time to think about alternate foods. If you cann't find wheat, find out what you can get and figure out how your family can make use of it.
lf You haven't already, learn to think out side of the box.
This is gonna challenge even the most prepared preppers.
i was just telling dh we may not have bread, but maybe we can have corn mush with veggie stew ect.....
Last month they had 5 pound bags of white grits at the store for $1.49. This is great with all meals.
Figure out how to grow more potatoes.


----------



## Pack Rat (Nov 9, 2006)

I didn't want to hijack Tracy's "Heads up" thread about grain shortages specifically, or Elkhound's thread about the sun strength, but there are some posts among them that brings up some serious "what if" considerations.

You can be absolutely certain that the context and consequences of even minor weather anomalies in a relatively ordinary year are not lost on commodity investors, as well as think tanks, legal eagles and policy wonks that make their livings either directly off the sweat of others brows or by buying influence with politicians; either of which suits might break a sweat only when covering their own positions when things don't play out as planned. Then again <adjusts TinFoilHat> maybe this IS planned. Is someone playing the Harp? (speling intenshional) Are certain in-corpus entities poised to profit greatly? :TFH:


Tracy Rimmer said:


> ... It's going to be a very, very tight year for grain farmers. This will affect THIS year with speculators, and NEXT year with reduced world supplies, and the year after that with reduced seed availability. Three years of high grain prices, coupled with poor quality.... you see where this might end up.





Andy Nonymous said:


> ... This year we have been blessed with the wettest spring since records have been kept (which turns out to be only slightly less rain than in Noah's day).
> ...
> Hay is very likely to be in short supply this year, and if the weather doesn't even out across the country in a hurry, practically every other crop we depend on will be in short supply, so livestock carried through the winter (by us and others) will be lower as well.
> 
> *Come to think of it, perhaps even people carried through the winter will need to be lower. Anyone know of any volunteers?*


The "good news" is that as of a couple days ago, those fine friends of North America, both China and Russia, are _anticipating_ good wheat harvests this year... at the moment.

*So here are the questions:*
What if we do have a serious setback in the supply of feed and food crops? What if next year is no better overall than this year? How much is really in reserve, worldwide? Months? weeks? days? Will producer nations sell commodities to an insolvent nation? Who decides who goes hungry? Who foots the bill for scarce foodstuffs to feed the needy at 5, or 50, or 500 times current costs? Could you pay off your mortgage with a quart basket of tomatoes and two zucchini? How will governments pay for welfare programs when so many nations worldwide are already essentially bankrupt? Do they just run the presses and hyperinflate? Exactly who walks away a winner?

If you were running the show, how would you handle things? What is your answer to food shortfalls, skyrocketing prices and starving masses? Do you refocus them on patriotism and the necessity of sacrifice when (pick your rogue nation) lobs a Big One, and sets off the war to end all ____(wars? terrorists? useless eaters? life?) Think of all the volunteers willing to fight and die tomorrow, just so they don't starve today! (Think of all the war profits to be made!) 

Would this be the time when the deadly (pick your returning war vet country here) flu shows up? or the New (GMO mutant) Plague, that is most virulent in those who have had all their doctor recommended shots (or those who haven't)? Ebola? the 28 days later zombie hoards virus?


wyld thang said:


> ... The tendency of humans to retract into hyper fundamentalism in response to change or uncertainty as a coping mechanism is very scary/notable to me, and I don't think it's something to dismiss.


Ernie, are you sure you've included enough facts in your bunker index?

Pack Rat <------- hoeing his mud patch while waiting for the next thing to drop, be that the other shoe or something else.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

machinist said:


> Here in southern Indiana, I have only seen ONE field with corn showing about 3" tall. Most of this end of the state is planted by now. At best, we will have a lot of 90 day (short season) corn going in this year, which yields less. Not a total disaster yet, but not looking good here. I have seen several no-till fields already "burned down" (= dead grass) from earlier spraying, so at least they have that much done, but haven't seen any fertilizer being put down yet.


Ditto for Northern Ind.


----------



## tab (Aug 20, 2002)

Mythreesons, what part of NY? I have found a source for soft wheat. That makes bread, not as nice as hard red wheat but sometimes picky doesn't work.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2011)

tab said:


> Mythreesons, what part of NY? I have found a source for soft wheat. That makes bread, not as niice as hard red what but sometimees picky doesn't work.




Hello...I'm from Columbia County an hour away from Albany...Thank you! I was thinking of investing in a small chest freezer just to store 25lb bags from Samsclub..but not sure how long it will store?


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

SquashNut said:


> Prepared rabbit pellets shouldn't be fed after they are 2 1/2 monthes old, give or take. .


I'll bet those rabbit pellets would keep a lot longer if sealed and candled in metal barrels with rubber seal and ring...... same with chicken feed and other small grains. Oxygen and moisture are the two most contributing factors to grain/feed spoilage. Barrel them up dry and candle. Those feeds can last for years, and smell fresh when you pop the lid.


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

Great idea Forerunner.


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

Here in our corner of Illinois most of the fields are planted in either corn or soybeans. Corn is up in most fields, but not seeing a lot of the soybeans as yet. I just hope the rains stay away a while so that the fields don't flood out the crop. Humm... might just have to have DH get some hard red wheat berries and get them planted here!


----------



## 10kids (Jun 24, 2010)

"Barrel them up dry and candle."

I have never heard the term candle in this regard. Can someone explain it, please?


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2011)

10kids said:


> "Barrel them up dry and candle."
> 
> I have never heard the term candle in this regard. Can someone explain it, please?


I'm wondering about that, too. I never heard the term in that context.


----------



## debbiekatiesmom (Feb 24, 2009)

here's the link i use and i must say i have been waiting almost 2 months on my wheat from them and also the starter pkg that contains wheat. everything else seems to come pretty quickly. i bought extra rice due to the what i read on that too being a possible coming shortage.

https://store.lds.org/


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

To "candle" your dry grains/feeds, etc. in a sealed barrel, simply make a depression in the material to be stored and insert a candle. Light the candle and seal the barrel.
The candle burns out the oxygen remaining in the barrel, leaving a lot of very inhospitable nitrogen and carbon dioxide for the nasty beasties to breathe. 

The same concept can be applied to plastic lidded barrels and even buckets.
Just tape several thicknesses of aluminum foil to the underside of the plastic lid, above where the candle will sit, to avoid burn-thru.

Every time you open your barrel, just relight the candle and reseal.
This is a method that they use in the Congo and other really hot, humid places in the world, and it has worked like a charm for us, for years.


----------



## Pouncer (Oct 28, 2006)

As I am pretty sure there are no outlets available to me for bulk purchases, I am stuck with local stores and Costco. A couple of us have talked a little about ordering a vanload but the $$ involved are way out of our league (freight alone is over $5000 from Seattle)

In short, we're screwed. There is a price increase going onto dog food in two days. A friend and I are attempting to lay some in before that. Not sure we can make it happen but I hope so. The increase will be $4 a bag. It's already at $38 a bag wholesale too. So a ten percent increase right there. When you have a large dog with sensitivity issues, it can be really expensive, lol However, that's still much much cheaper than the other brand I know he can eat-which is already at $57 for 28 pounds, lol A lot of dog mushers will be putting down parts of their teams, for sure. Very sad, I think the days of the 100 plus dog lots are long gone now. 

I don't have problems storing chicken feed, but then we don't have the high heat and humidity that much of the US suffers. I get my feed in bulk from a neighbor, saves me bunches and it's very close to organic too. Horse feed is another issue altogether. Just five years ago, the brand I prefer was $13.49 a bag. Last month it was $23.99. Add in the $4 a bag increase and it starts to get scary. Thankfully, I don't feed much!

I have already seen bread at pushing $5 a loaf, the super premium types. Most good brands are well over $3 now, but Walmart and a couple other places still carry the cheaper stuff for under $2. I am so glad I have some flour stashed away. Time to think about buying another 200 pounds.............


----------



## 10kids (Jun 24, 2010)

Thank you, Forerunner! The simplicity of that is making me darn near giddy. You are one freaky genius!


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

Forerunner said:


> I'll bet those rabbit pellets would keep a lot longer if sealed and candled in metal barrels with rubber seal and ring...... same with chicken feed and other small grains. Oxygen and moisture are the two most contributing factors to grain/feed spoilage. Barrel them up dry and candle. Those feeds can last for years, and smell fresh when you pop the lid.


This is where I have to disagree, any grains that have been prosesed will not keep as well as whole grains. Other wise preppers would not go through the trouble of buying wheat berries. We could just buy ready made flours.
Also any fats will go rancid and added vitamins will loose strength over time.

For rabbits vit a and E are very important to conception and pregnancy. With out them they will be no litters. But if you were feeding a scratch recipe of grains veggies and hay. You could make sure the ingreidients were fresh, rather than the artificial vit that are in prepared pellets.

we need to make sure the same goes for any long term storage we do for people also. That is why we all should learn about sprouting for our families usage.


----------



## mypatriotsupply (Jan 21, 2009)

Links that might help:

Grain Mill:

http://www.mypatriotsupply.com/Victorio_Hand_Crank_Grain_Mill_p/z_grain_mill.htm

Hard White Wheat Packed in #10 Can with Oxygen Absorbers:

http://www.mypatriotsupply.com/Bulk..._Long_Term_Storage_p/zpp_hard_white_wheat.htm

All purpose Flour Packed in #10 Can with Oxygen Absorbers:

http://www.mypatriotsupply.com/Bulk_All_Purpose_Flour_For_Long_Term_Storage_p/zpp_flour.htm

All products in stock and free shipping on orders over $49.

Plus, you all love us anyway


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

How many cups of flour in a #10 can?

Ok, I figured it out. It's about 4 cups to the pound. or about 20 cups to the can.

http://wiki.answers.com/Q/How_many_cups_of_flour_are_in_one_pound


----------



## Tracy Rimmer (May 9, 2002)

mypatriotsupply said:


> Plus, you all love us anyway


I'd *ADORE* you if I didn't live in Canada


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2011)

Tracy Rimmer said:


> I'd *ADORE* you if I didn't live in Canada


I'd adore him if I had money to spend. :nanner:


----------



## mypatriotsupply (Jan 21, 2009)

I'm not immediately sure - but that is a very good question that I will find out. I don't want to give an inaccurate answer.

With the number #10 standard can size it simply comes down to space available in the can.

It's 4 pounds, which is the absolute most that will fit into a #10 can with barely room for oxygen absorbers.


----------



## mypatriotsupply (Jan 21, 2009)

Tracy Rimmer said:


> I'd *ADORE* you if I didn't live in Canada


You didn't know? Canada is open for beta-testing. Have shipped one package so far, the site allows Canadian orders at this time but I ask that all Canadians wanting to participate in the beta test email me BEFORE placing the order.


----------



## majik (Feb 23, 2005)

A little plug for My Patriot Supply - awesome customer service (even for beta testing Canadians).

And more for fellow Canucks - I can recommend these folks near by me. I have only done shopping in person, but they tell me they mail order across the country. Good folks. http://www.oakmanorfarms.ca/


----------



## PrincessFerf (Apr 25, 2008)

In my part of Wisconsin, corn is all in and sprouted in most fields. In the field next to us the corn is at least 3" high (as of yesterday).

They also have been doing the first hay cutting around us, too. So far it looks like a typical year.


----------



## yailukmuu (Mar 24, 2011)

oldasrocks said:


> To store flour--Freeze it for 30 days at 0 F or below. that kills all the bug eggs. Then store in clean sealable 5 gallon buckets. We recently opened some 03 flour to check it and its fine.


I believe that 5 days at zero is enough to kill any living weevils in a 50lb sack.

Remeber that if you use whole grain and/or there are unhatched eggs that freezing will NOT kill them. To make sure, use heat sealable bags and O2 absorbers. Thus when the weevils hatch--they instantly die.


----------



## yailukmuu (Mar 24, 2011)

How will governments pay for welfare programs when so many nations worldwide are already essentially bankrupt? Do they just run the presses and hyperinflate? [/QUOTE]

I think that your questions indicate that you already know the answer!

What other answer could there be in this land of the "gimmees."


----------



## Ode (Sep 20, 2006)

tab said:


> Mythreesons, what part of NY? I have found a source for soft wheat. That makes bread, not as niice as hard red what but sometimees picky doesn't work.


The soft wheat is best for pastry or quick breads that do not use yeast to leaven. Think biscuits, or tortillas...a much better use for the soft wheat. It can also be used to make dumplings or noodles, which are great for extending meals.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

When I candle a 55 gal barrel I use a mason jar 1/4 full of rock salt. I scoop out a spot to set it down in the grain then put the candle in it and light the candle before sealing the barrel. The salt will pull any excess moisture and hold it in the jar away from the grain.


----------



## bourbonred (Feb 27, 2008)

my next paycheck should be a little bigger and I just found a place near me to buy clean 55 gallon drums, 02 absorbers, mylar bags, ect. I've stored a little wheat in 5 gallon pails--though not nearly enough. My walmart keeps white hard and red hard berries in 25 lb bags. I noticed last monday, though that the price of the white hard wheat is going up. It has been $12.68/25 lb bag, as long as I have been buying it. Monday it was up to $13.98. :smack I guess it was bound to go up eventually. The sooner I get my grains stored, the happier I'll be.


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

I am sure I will be corrected if I am wrong..but I believe that "candle" in this usage is the practice of putting a lit candle in the barrel when you seal it so that it consumes all the oxygen out of the barrel/grain. The candle then goes out. Candle is in an open topped jar or can.


----------



## Wags (Jun 2, 2002)

Forerunner said:


> To "candle" your dry grains/feeds, etc. in a sealed barrel, simply make a depression in the material to be stored and insert a candle. Light the candle and seal the barrel.
> The candle burns out the oxygen remaining in the barrel, leaving a lot of very inhospitable nitrogen and carbon dioxide for the nasty beasties to breathe.
> 
> The same concept can be applied to plastic lidded barrels and even buckets.
> ...



Ok, we rarely have humidity above 40% in the summers - and temps are usually in the 80's with a week closer to 100. Winter is rarely below freezing but humidity runs around 80% then. 

Do you think candling would work for LTS if I stored hard white wheat in a 55 gallon metal drum located in an uninsulated garage? 

And do you set the candle into something or just prop it up in the grain? I just can't seem to picture what it is you are doing exactly. Guess I'm having a senior blond moment.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

I do believe the candling method will greatly prolong dry grain/foodstuff storage, anywhere.

I just poke a stick candle down into my grain, but the can/jar idea would ensure no wax drippings.


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

I tested the candle trick a while back after reading someones post here. I didn't leave it for long term, ujust wanted to see if it worked. There was a noticeable sucking sound when I reopened 2 weeks later so I THINK it' would do ok.
I really like that you can open and close (IE use) your food with this method. I didn't use a can, just let the candle drip on the grain.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

Maybe it's time to trade in for more hardier heirloom livestock breeds that can do well on pasture/forage(not so much processed feed/grin needed). The old idea of "easy keepers".


----------



## bourbonred (Feb 27, 2008)

I'm not so worried about easy-keeping livestock as I am about feeding me and mine. Bread is such an important food in our family and fills many needs for quick eating and portability.


----------



## Wags (Jun 2, 2002)

wyld thang said:


> Maybe it's time to trade in for more hardier heirloom livestock breeds that can do well on pasture/forage(not so much processed feed/grin needed). The old idea of "easy keepers".


Already working on that and have been for a few years now. It's feeding the people I'm more concerned with.


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

InvalidID said:


> I tested the candle trick a while back after reading someones post here. I didn't leave it for long term, ujust wanted to see if it worked. There was a noticeable sucking sound when I reopened 2 weeks later so I THINK it' would do ok.
> I really like that you can open and close (IE use) your food with this method. I didn't use a can, just let the candle drip on the grain.


You don't think that could catch fire? That is what I would be afraid of.


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

SquashNut said:


> You don't think that could catch fire? That is what I would be afraid of.


Nope something about if it can't get air it can't burn :hobbyhors


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

SquashNut said:


> You don't think that could catch fire? That is what I would be afraid of.


If it catches fire inside then it means the container wasn't airtight inside when the lid was sealed. If it wasn't airtight then the contents would get ruined anyway. 

I understand where you're coming from though, I wouldn't feel comfortable about leaving a lit candle inside either. I think I'd rather use a container with the food in a bag that a vacuum pump can be used on.

.


----------



## tab (Aug 20, 2002)

Candles would work if power were not avaiable. Availability may become an issue with absorbers, bags, etc. 
Hardy livestock is a given. Some of us don't have pasture six months of the year. That means feeding people and animals from stores.
M3S, I will lok up the info and post or pm you.


----------



## ne prairiemama (Jan 30, 2010)

Don't forget that your wheat that is ground into flour loses lots of the nutrients within a couple days after grinding.


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

ne prairiemama said:


> Don't forget that your wheat that is ground into flour loses lots of the nutrients within a couple days after grinding.


That is why I have both a hand grinder and a electric grinder.
I can really only make hot cereal with the hand one. But at least the wheat can be used in some way.
And if I am to the point where I am hand grinding wheat, I would think it would be all I can do to grind enough for cereal any way.

I would think the candleing works but, I would be sure to put the candle in the jar with salt.


----------



## tab (Aug 20, 2002)

In NNY there is a farm that sells wheat berries. Not hard red winter nor is an organic claim made. The site is http//ncfarms.com. if you email you can get details. It looks like the site is under construction. Also try unfi.com. There should be a link on the United Foods site where you can check if there is a local co-op.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Check with your local feed stores for wheat berries (just ask for whole wheat). You may have to do some investigating to figure out if it's hard or soft wheat, if the label doesn't say. You can usually request them to order in hard red or hard white wheat, if they don't carry it normally. Make sure you are getting FEED grade, not SEED grade, as the seed wheat is often treated and not safe to eat. 

Feed store wheat is the same as the stuff in the Wal-Mart bags or the health food stores, just isn't cleaned as well. Most of the sacks of feed store wheat I've opened have been very clean, but occasionally I find one that has some dirt, chaff or other grains mixed in with the wheat. I just feed that sack to the critters instead of people, although if I was hungry, I'd sure be picking through it and grinding the grain anyway. 

The main benefit, other than availability, is that feed store wheat is about half the price. Always a good thing to be able to buy twice as much food for the same money.


----------



## hooked (Mar 18, 2010)

All the more reason to start a gluten-free diet!


----------



## candyknitter (Apr 23, 2009)

For recipes using flour (cakes, bread, pastry etc) you can substitute 1/3 or the flour for cold mashed up potatoes. This was the norm over here during WW2 when they needed the shipping space for ammo instead of imported grain.


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

Cool, candyknitter!! I didn't know that. Need to write that down in my bread book!


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Dried, ground beans make suitable flour filler, as well. :shrug:


----------



## Pouncer (Oct 28, 2006)

Last time I checked, a 50 pound bag of flour is about $20, $23 or something. So, new shipments reflecting the big jump in prices has not landed here-yet. I did pick up another 100 pounds of rice a month or so back, to add to what I have on hand. 

I don't run my flour through the freezer as I don't have space. Even with it sitting in buckets for months on end, I have had no bug issues. I think this is because I generally stock up over the winter months, when the stuff has been below freezing on the barges/trucks for about a week or so. Considering the price, I am pretty sure that it is from early this spring-which means, the flour was already frozen in transit. Not much is flown up here these days except flowers and maybe some specialty seafood or fruits. The cost is prohibitive to say the least. 

Really cool idea about candling, too bad I can't find any food grade barrels here. Extremely hard to come by


----------



## silkiechickies (Aug 8, 2010)

From what I've been hearing about world grain supplies over the last year I was really surprised to learn that some folks are predicting just the opposite of what most of us are expecting. Apparently, the countries (Russia, China, et al) that suffered the worst last year are now having a fantastic year and their crop yield is expected to overcome all of the lost ground. Those same "experts" are saying that this will affect North American grain growers with poor prices for their fall harvest this year. 

Either way this spells bad news for farmers whether they get their crops in or not. I hope it doesn't turn out that way. Our state's corn crop was only 25% planted at the end of last week. First it was too wet, then there was little time to plant before more rains came, and now we've had such a hot spell that the young corn is getting scorched and turning yellow already. Makes me glad I'm not a mono-culture farmer.


----------



## fishinshawn (Nov 8, 2010)

silkiechickies said:


> From what I've been hearing about world grain supplies over the last year I was really surprised to learn that some folks are predicting just the opposite of what most of us are expecting. Apparently, the countries (Russia, China, et al) that suffered the worst last year are now having a fantastic year and their crop yield is expected to overcome all of the lost ground. Those same "experts" are saying that this will affect North American grain growers with poor prices for their fall harvest this year.
> 
> Either way this spells bad news for farmers whether they get their crops in or not. I hope it doesn't turn out that way. Our state's corn crop was only 25% planted at the end of last week. First it was too wet, then there was little time to plant before more rains came, and now we've had such a hot spell that the young corn is getting scorched and turning yellow already. Makes me glad I'm not a mono-culture farmer.


Odd from what I have read most of the world is really short on grain crops this year, including india, china, and canada....


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

Russia and China are still suffering from winter drought.

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2011-...rched-earth-spreads-from-china-to-kansas.html



> The worst droughts in decades are wilting wheat fields from China to the U.S. to the U.K., overwhelming Russiaâs return to grain markets and driving prices to the highest levels since 2008.
> 
> Parts of China, the biggest grower, had the least rain in a century, some European regions are the driest in 50 years and almost half the winter-wheat crop in the U.S., the largest exporter, is rated poor or worse. Inventory is dropping 8.8 percent, the most in five years, Rabobank International says. Prices will advance 20 percent to as high as $9.25 a bushel by Dec. 31, a Bloomberg survey of 14 analysts and traders shows.
> 
> Wheat as much as doubled in the past year as crops failed, spurring Ukraine and Russia to curb shipments and increasing the U.S. share of global sales by the most since 2004. Russia ending its export ban on July 1 and Ukraine lifting quotas may not be enough as crops wither elsewhere, fuelling gains in food prices which the United Nations says are already near a record.


 
.


----------



## silkiechickies (Aug 8, 2010)

Yeah, I never expected to hear a report like that either. It went against everything I understood from what I'd heard for the last year or so. It might be interesting this fall when the report is saying grain prices here will be down. 

That hasn't stopped me from stocking up on a few extra supplies. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## therunbunch (Oct 5, 2009)

Question about storing flour.. Do you just stick it in the freezer in the packaging? Do you open the packaging to store in the buckets? I'm trying to learn how to store properly so want to do it right.


----------



## AR Transplant (Mar 20, 2004)

If you have the room, keep your flour in the freezer. After the wheat is ground it really begins to go rancid at a fairly fast rate. If you could take a whiff of freshly ground wheat and a whiff of some of the flour that has been on the shelf for a while you can really tell the difference.
white bleached flour will last longer but it will still go rancid.
I am a big fan of buying the wheat berries and a grinder, even a cheaper hand grinder is something to shoot for, it will be better in the long run.
happy storing and baking!


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

Cyngbaeld said:


> When I candle a 55 gal barrel I use a mason jar 1/4 full of rock salt. I scoop out a spot to set it down in the grain then put the candle in it and light the candle before sealing the barrel. The salt will pull any excess moisture and hold it in the jar away from the grain.


Thank you.


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

AR Transplant said:


> I am a big fan of buying the wheat berries and a grinder, even a cheaper hand grinder is something to shoot for, it will be better in the long run.
> happy storing and baking!


Yup,finally got there,its the way to go for sure.But its a learning curve baking with whole wheat,its all together a different proposition,cant just substitute whole wheat for white flour AT ALL.


----------



## farmerpat (Jan 1, 2008)

See if you can find some soft red wheat or soft white wheat -- you use the white for pastry and pie crusts.


----------



## earthkitty (Mar 3, 2011)

AR Transplant said:


> If you have the room, keep your flour in the freezer.


Who has that kind of room???? I don't even have room to freeze flour for a few days to kill eggs/bugs. 

Anyone rely on bay leaves rather than freezing?


----------

